
Opportunity knocks but once, so don't miss it - ColinHayhurst
http://entrevate.com/opportunity-knocks-but-once/
======
andy_herbert
'But you also need to spot, grab and run with opportunities. Not many do.
Don’t be that person.'

Seems like great advise, with the benefit of hindsight. The contrary position
is risking spending your time with something that will never come to fruition,
whilst the real opportunity presents itself elsewhere. There are no easy
answers, at least none you can possibly pare down to a single statement.

~~~
ColinHayhurst
Good points. A decision either way, to consciously got for it, or not, is much
better than making no decision when you reach that fork in the road.

------
jnovek
An option that you missed was, "let it pass, but have no regrets." Every
opportunity followed comes at the cost of 100 others.

~~~
ColinHayhurst
Correct. That option should've been there.

------
Zikes
This article could be improved with information relevant to spotting said
opportunities.

~~~
ColinHayhurst
Very good point. I should probably do a full follow-up. A few thoughts for
starters: 1) Listen carefully to what people say about their problems 2) Use
your intuition as well as logical analysis 3) If a customer discovered you,
that's a great opportunity

~~~
scottallison
Which makes me think of customer development... And how difficult it can be to
sort through which feedback matters and is worth iterating around and what you
should ignore. I think the biggest successes of recent times, Inatagram and
Facebook just had an innate sense of what their users wanted.

------
jamesmcn
I have a different perspective. There is opportunity all over the place. User
experience is crap most of the time, security poor, solutions to real customer
problems weak.

The skill we need to develop is the ability to identify when a problem is ripe
for solution. That is real opportunity, and there is a lot of it out there.

Absolutely grab a great opportunity when you see one. But if you miss it, the
next one will come along in another five minutes.

------
j45
Opportunities never stop showing up to those who live in a mindset of
possibility. It's more an issue to validate which opportunities people want,
and are willing to pay for. This remains the single biggest challenger any
aspiring technical founder faces.

Opportunities likely seem few and far between for those who entertain, feed a
mindset of doubt. Doubts slay all possibilities if you let them.

It's best to have a middle of the ground approach to remain open to
possibilities and let them eliminate themselves through a idea validation
process like finding product-market fit.

~~~
ColinHayhurst
Brilliant. Two mindsets of possibility or doubt. I'm reminded of the concept
of resistance or the lizard brain
[http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/01/quieting-
the...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/01/quieting-the-lizard-
brain.html)

~~~
j45
Thanks for the link, I liked it a lot.

Too many doubt worshippers around = too much thinking and not enough learning
by doing.

------
kensnyder
Thanks Colin for this piece. I agree with your view on grabbing opportunities
and yet I often allow this belief to live in my unconscious mind without a
speaking role. Articles like this help to make the topic explicit and by doing
so they allow oneself to refocus on a key to personal success strategy that is
both simple and elusive all at once.

In any event, best of luck in grabbing your opportunities. I must run now so
as to grab my own opportunities. Cheers and talk soon.

------
Achshar
Off topic but i though this was about curiosity's landing early next week.

